# Chicago area sale bird supplies



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

For anyone interested that is in the Chicago area there is a sale by the Bird Shelter of extra cages and various supplies this weekend, see this link
Bird Rescue and Adoption Shelter Garage Sale


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That's awesome! Thank you for sharing this with the forum members, it looks as though there has been some very nice items donated to the Rescue. I certainly hope the Rescue is able to generate income from the sale to help keep their worthwhile endeavors going. *


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *That's awesome! Thank you for sharing this with the forum members, it looks as though there has been some very nice items donated to the Rescue. I certainly hope the Rescue is able to generate income from the sale to help keep their worthwhile endeavors going. *


There are some great cages and other things, I was there last weekend helping out and got to see it first hand.


----------

